# Chargeur d'alimentation ?!



## Maxime.F (11 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon chargeur d'alimentation du macbook pro 15p est HS 

Je souhaite donc le changer pour continuer d'utiliser mon macbook bien sur 

Mais voilà... un chargeur coute "officiellement" 80 _euros_ ce qui n'est pas rien comme même.

En cherchant sur internet j'ai trouver ce type de chargeur qui correspond en tout point au chargeur 85W de chez apple, la seul différence est son prix de 30 euros, ce qui est comme même beaucoup moins chère.

http://www4.fnac.com/mp14143512/Cha...ACBOOK-PRO-15-et-17-Pouces-Embout-Magsafe/w-4

D'ou ma question, que prendre ?  celui à 30euros est identique ? des personnes on essayer ?

Cordialement.


----------



## nifex (11 Août 2012)

Tu auras les 2 réponses. Certain te diront de ne pas prendre le risque de cramer tom mac avec un chargeur made in china de mauvaise qualité et qui n'a peu être même pas le CE (c'est ce que je pense).

Et d'autre te diront qu'il n'y a aucun risque et qu'Apple son de ****** de voleur alors prend le chargeur pas chère...


----------



## Maxime.F (11 Août 2012)

Il est écrit fabriquer en France... donc je sais vraiment pas quoi prendre :'(

_*Neuf, de marque générique, facture fournie (TVA incluse), livraison sous 48h en Coliposte suivi, garantie 3mois, chargeur complet (adaptateur+cordon électrique) - Société Française. Caractéristiques techniques : 18.5V, 4.6A, 85W, Embout : Magsafe*_


----------



## Arlekin (11 Août 2012)

Je vois pas ou c'est écrit qu'il est fabriqué en France, il est sous l'éffigie d'une entreprise française mais tout comme Apple, ils font faire ailleurs.

Personnellement je ne prendrai pas le risque d'économiser + - 40 euro pour un chargeur. C'est quand même un "accessoire" vitale, tant sur la protection de ton MBP (qui coute plus que 40 euro) que sur la sécurité de ton appart/ ou maison, ta santé, etc... (incendie, choc électrique...)


----------



## nifex (11 Août 2012)

Oui je ne vois pas non plus de fabriqué en france et j'y croirais très moyenement, surtout à ce prix


----------



## edd72 (11 Août 2012)

Et ce n'est pas vendu par la Fnac mais par "MicroGSM"... A tous les coup c'est ça http://www.buyincoins.com/new_en/de...r-magsafe-for-apple-macbook-product-2107.html (24$ frais de port gratuit = 19) mais sur lequel "MicroGSM" se prend une marge de 10 (50%). Ce qui semble confirmé par l'image et l'embout en T.

Quitte à prendre ce genre de chose, autant le prendre à la source.

Quoiqu'il en soit, perso, j'opterai pour un officiel.

As-tu été dans un Apple Store (SAV)? Parcequ'ils ont remplacé celui de ma compagne gratuitement il y a 2 semaines (pour un MBP13 de juillet 2010).


----------



## link93300 (11 Août 2012)

Si le prix n'est pas cher, c'est qu'il embarque des composants de merde, je suis prêt à parier que la tension n'est même pas stabilisé et qu'il n'y a aucune protection en cas de surtension (orage). A toi de voir  40&#8364; de moins ou un mac de plus ?

Pour te donner un exemple, sur le chargeur apple si il y a une surtension l'aimant change de pôle et se retrouve éjecté, en gros il ce débranche automatiquement.


----------



## Cocopop (11 Août 2012)

Le chargeur officiel est aussi Made in China...


----------



## G4lover (11 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Le chargeur officiel est aussi Made in China...



Made in China, mais conçu en californie par Apple .  Et le cahier des charges est loin d'être le même que ce chargeur no-name j'imagine...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2012)

link93300 a dit:


> Si le prix n'est pas cher, c'est qu'il embarque des composants de merde, je suis prêt à parier que la tension n'est même pas stabilisé et qu'il n'y a aucune protection en cas de surtension (orage). A toi de voir  40 de moins ou un mac de plus ?
> 
> Pour te donner un exemple, sur le chargeur apple *si il y a une surtension l'aimant change de pôle* et se retrouve éjecté, en gros* il ce débranche automatiquement*.


 
Je voudrais bien de la documentation sur le sujet...


----------



## link93300 (11 Août 2012)

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC461Z/A?fnode=5a



> L'adaptateur secteur PortableMagSafe de 85 watts d'Apple intègre le  connecteur MagSafe, un connecteur magnétique DC permettant de  déconnecter le câble d'alimentation s'il subit une surtension.



@Cocopop
Made in china comme ton mac, ta TV etc.. mais avec des composants très très très différent d'un acer par exemple ou d'une bluesky ...


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2012)

Made in China, ça veut tout dire et ne rien dire...
En tant qu'Européen lambda, on est habitué à penser contre-façon pas chère et dont la durée de vie est minime et risque d'avoir des risques de fiabilité/sécurité (étincelles, feu, etc.).

Cependant, il existe un autre côté du Made in China qui ne s'occupe que de la fabrication, toute la partie R du R&D étant faite dans un pays « développé », avec toutes les réflexions, les contraintes et cahier des charges qui va avec. En règle générale, avec les fabricants chinois, il ne faut leur laisser AUCUNE marge de man&#339;uvre, au risque de prises de décisions de leur côté relativement étranges (je parle d'expériences vécues par ma boîte)... En bref, une fois que leur culture et façon de penser a été comprise, on peut faire du très bon boulot. Suffit de voir les produits Apple qui sortent de chez Foxconn en Chine. 

Parce que oui, quand ils se mettent à copier (et en terme de « reverse-engenering » au sens large, ils sont très bons, ils font avec ce qu'ils ont de moins cher et n'ont pas toutes les contraintes cachées du cahier des charges qu'ils n'ont pas. Mais si tu mets le prix pour avoir du bon matériel avec le cahier des charges qui va avec...


----------



## Arlekin (11 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Le chargeur officiel est aussi Made in China...


 

Tout est Made In China aujourd'hui (ou presque).
Entre des composants sélectionnés avec soin et des condenseurs bas de gamme etc.. le choix est vite fait.

Pas pour rien que les gens ne prennent pas des Ram no name, à titre d'exemple.
La différence de fabrication est dans la qualité des composants et les tests effectués dessus.

Larme : Ta oublié de donner la conclusion après ton résumer sur le made in China, ton avis sur "prendre ou ne pas prendre" l'adaptateur non Apple ^^


----------



## nifex (11 Août 2012)

Cocopop a dit:


> Le chargeur officiel est aussi Made in China...



J'adore quand on sort des conneries pareils...

Comme d'autre On dit plus haut tu as de tous comme qualité en chine, de la grosse *****, comme de la haute qualité. Mais un chargeur vendu sans marque sur internet fait rarement partie du haut de gamme chinois comme les chargeur apple...

D'ailleur j'ai lu l'autre jour un article qui explique que la chine veut maintenant faire marquer Product in China au lieu de Made in china sur les produits haut de gamme afin de s'éloigner de la mauvaise image du made in china...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2012)

link93300 a dit:


> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC461Z/A?fnode=5a
> 
> @Cocopop
> Made in china comme ton mac, ta TV etc.. mais avec des composants très très très différent d'un acer par exemple ou d'une bluesky ...


 
Vu le nombre de Magsafe brûlés dont on parle sur le net, la protection ne semble pas ... optimale. :rateau:


----------



## Arlekin (11 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu le nombre de Magsafe brûlés dont on parle sur le net, la protection ne semble pas ... optimale. :rateau:


 
Dommage qu'on est pas le nombre de MB sauvé par ce système 

Par contre faut pas oublier ceux qui utilisent mal le matériel / ou dans de mauvaises conditions. Sa me rappel une anecdote.... de quelqu'un qui avait mis son ordinateur portable au frigidaire pour le refroidir, et après il comprenait pas que son précieux ne fonctionnait plus :rateau:


----------



## link93300 (11 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu le nombre de Magsafe brûlés dont on parle sur le net, la protection ne semble pas ... optimale. :rateau:



Si le magsafe à brûlés avant le mac, il à jouer son rôle peut-être pas le connecteur magnétique mais les autres protection interne oui, je préfère que le chargeur crame plutôt que le mac


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vu le nombre de Magsafe brûlés dont on parle sur le net, la protection ne semble pas ... optimale. :rateau:


 
Entendu que le nombre de Mac crâmés est preque aussi élevé...


Sinon, j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve nulle part d'explications sur un éventuel système d'éjection. La connexion magnétique n'est même pas assurée par un électro aimant... Bref, si qqu a un document avec le schéma électrique, une vidéo, un document technique, etc.


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2012)

> qui débranche automatiquement le connecteur en cas d&#8217;excès de tension sur le cordon


J'ai horreur de la physique, mais c'est sûrement ce que voulait indiquer link93300...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Août 2012)

Il suffisait de lire sur le site US... 



> The 85 Watt MagSafe Power Adapter features a magnetic DC connector that ensures your power cable will disconnect if it experiences undue strain and helps prevent fraying or weakening of the cables over time.


 
D'ailleurs même en français, il n'est nullement fait référence à une surtension (électrique) mais à une tension excessive sur le câble.



> L'adaptateur secteur MagSafe de 60 watts intègre un connecteur DC à couplage magnétique qui débranche automatiquement le connecteur en cas d&#8217;excès de tension sur le cordon et prolonge ainsi la durée de vie des câbles. En outre, ce connecteur permet de relier la fiche au système et offre une connexion rapide et sécurisée.


 

Bref, il se débranche juste si on se prend les pieds dedans. L'inversion d'un hypothétique électro aimait pour éjecter le connecteur...  

Du coup, on ne s'étonne plus que Magsafe crâmé = Mac flingué.



link93300 a dit:


> Si le prix n'est pas cher, c'est qu'il embarque des composants de merde, je suis prêt à parier que la tension n'est même pas stabilisé et qu'il n'y a aucune protection en cas de surtension (orage). A toi de voir  40&#8364; de moins ou un mac de plus ?
> 
> *Pour te donner un exemple, sur le chargeur apple si il y a une surtension l'aimant change de pôle et se retrouve éjecté, en gros il ce débranche automatiquement.*


 
En gros, c'est totalement à côté de la plaque...


----------



## link93300 (12 Août 2012)

Oui totalement xD, j'ai mal compris la description (&#8978;&#9661;&#8978


----------



## renan35 (12 Août 2012)

ca me fait penser aux conseils pour les antivirus ou les mémoires ram...  : "c'est plus cher donc c'est de la meilleure qualité !" Avec cet argument là, tout est dit.

Les chargeurs apple sont super fiables   ... la preuve, le monsieur en cherche un pour remplacer son chargeur officiel Apple, sans compter les milliers de chargeurs apple dont le fil s'est coupé


----------



## Arlekin (13 Août 2012)

renan35 a dit:


> ca me fait penser aux conseils pour les antivirus ou les mémoires ram... : "c'est plus cher donc c'est de la meilleure qualité !" Avec cet argument là, tout est dit.
> 
> Les chargeurs apple sont super fiables  ... la preuve, le monsieur en cherche un pour remplacer son chargeur officiel Apple, sans compter les milliers de chargeurs apple dont le fil s'est coupé


 

Est ce que la garantie marche si le Macbook pro est cramé en utilisant un chargeur non officiel Apple ?


----------



## edd72 (13 Août 2012)

Arlekin a dit:


> Est ce que la garantie marche si le Macbook pro est cramé en utilisant un chargeur non officiel Apple ?



Non (si c'est démontré bien sûr).
Il doit d'ailleurs y avoir un paragraphe là-dessus disant d'utiliser la machine avec du matériel certifié.


----------

